# Kona!



## azntaiji (Dec 26, 2013)

My Mastador! 








Kona by Zach Taiji


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 26, 2013)

azntaiji said:


> My Mastador!
> 
> 
> Kona by Zach Taiji



I thought it looked like a dog.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 26, 2013)

Wicked cute dog.  My only real complaint is that it seems the eyes are not quite sharp--I like the use of a shallow DoF here, but you seem to have missed focus by just a bit.

Best,
Jake


----------



## azntaiji (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah, it was hard to keep her still and was running out of treats haha. Next time


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 27, 2013)

azntaiji said:


> Yeah, it was hard to keep her still and was running out of treats haha. Next time



It took my mother and I about 45 minutes to barely get a good shot of our pups under the tree--so I completely understand!  Haha.

Jake


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 28, 2013)

D-B-J said:


> azntaiji said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it was hard to keep her still and was running out of treats haha. Next time
> ...



Methinks they need training.  How's this for discipline?


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 28, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > azntaiji said:
> ...



Well our older dog is well trained, but we just rescued a new one and he isn't quite trained yet.

Jake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terri (Dec 28, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > azntaiji said:
> ...




Okay, Ron - now you're just showing off!      Amazingly good dogs you have there!   


OP - -  Kona is so beautiful!   I hope you give it another try.   Fast shutter and allow more DOF and you should have some winners.   She is definitely worth the effort - beautiful dog!


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 29, 2013)

terri said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...



They are our daughters Tollers & she is a trainer.  That was thanksgiving dinners she bought for them.  Drumlin, on the right is up for stud service.  You can see more of them @ this Link:

Our Dogs | Zephyr Canines


----------

